
Today’s biggest threat to democracy isn’t fake news–it’s selective facts - sethbannon
https://qz.com/1130094/todays-biggest-threat-to-democracy-isnt-fake-news-its-selective-facts/
======
robinj6
This is exactly why I brush off all comments of fake news -- isn't it funny
that 95% of all "valid news sites" are left-wing? So by removing all fake news
sites, we have completely factual (biased, selective) news leaning heavily in
one direction.

